# Erotic Lactation



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

I guess it's not so much a "sex problem" as much as it is a request for experienced information, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place. There are other "sex forums" out there, but I'd much, much rather asked mature, married couples instead of a message board of single guys looking for an X-rated giggle.

I read something about this and suddenly have become very interested. I discussed it with my lady and she is turned on by the idea too. We have basically already begun trying to make it happen.

Essentially, it's apparently possible for a woman's breasts to lactate from persistent stimulation without ever having been pregnant. There are lots of legitimate reasons for this, especially for adopting mothers. Obviously, for some of us, it serves a sexy purpose too! I've begun massaging and sucking on her nipples for extended periods of time, and I try to do it often. Aside from this, does anyone have experience/success doing this and can offer some tips?

We think it would be insanely hot and special, and would be just another way for us to bond naturally. I always thought about the future that whenever my wife has a baby, I couldn't wait to taste her breast milk. Apparently, I don't have to wait! 

Does anyone, pregnancy or not, involve lactation in their playtime? Or am I a weirdo!? (the latter is highly plausible)

Thanks!


----------



## WhitsEnd (Dec 5, 2014)

You're not weird, there are plenty of people who are into this. Let us know how long it takes before she begins lactating. I hear that there are some natural stimulants you can take to help speed up the process.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah there's a few herbs and such, I don't think I'll go that route, I'd rather not drug her up. 

My only apprehension about all this is the potential for an increase in breast size and for soreness. She already often has sore breasts and doesn't need them any bigger either. Apparently, it can happen just from a mental trigger without any physical stimulation. For example, if a woman for some reason suddenly feels maternally responsible for an infant, she can almost immediately involuntarily begin lactating. I was reading stories of women lactating while helping other women give birth.


----------



## WhitsEnd (Dec 5, 2014)

How did you approach your wife about the topic? I am rather curious of how that whole conversation went down haha


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh totally! I would be curious too!

It was honestly very straight forward, we are quite open with each other about trying new things. I can't think of anything she could ask me to try that I would immediately dismiss or judge her for, and I know she feels similar. As I was stripping her down and going to town on her breasts, I remembered that I read about that and just asked her if she thinks I could make that happen to her. Her initial reaction seemed intrigued as she thought about it, and answered "I'm confident you could", and simply from knowing her so well, I could tell that from that point forward, all the attention I gave to her breasts was turning her on exponentially now. Last time we had sex, I spent an unfathomable amount of time just working on the girls, massaging, sucking, kissing, verbally telling her to "give it to me" and that I "want to taste her" which was triggering her to make sounds similar to when I'm giving her oral, so I can tell it has introduced a whole new aspect of the foreplay for her. It's like our foreplay now has a goal, lol. Usually, she can only take so much foreplay and eventually asks me to penetrate her, but now, I've been spending upwards of 30 minutes on her breasts before I even reach for her pants, and she seems to be loving it!

Last night she told me her breasts were sore, but in a slightly different way than usual. Just now, I received a text from her while she's at work saying "Babe, I think you are doing something to them...", so who knows! It might be working!!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

There is a regular poster who successfully did this. I will leave it up to her whether or not she wants to weigh in. I think she said she found it weird after a bit.

I am still nursing our 14 month old and let me assure you there are many [erotic] uses for the excess milk. Not to mention I haven't purchased milk or cream for cooking in over a year.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thefam said:


> There is a regular poster who successfully did this. I will leave it up to her whether or not she wants to weigh in. I think she said she found it weird after a bit.
> 
> I am still nursing our 14 month old and let me assure you there are many [erotic] uses for the excess milk. Not to mention *I haven't purchased milk or cream for cooking in over a year. *


Wow! You must express easily!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

jld said:


> Wow! You must express easily!



Early on I took Fenugreek to increase flow. Had to eventually stop it because the flow was too much. Had easy expression since then. Now I'm kind of wondering how to slow it down, since I started expressing for her eliminated feedings. Now, if she misses a nursing and I don't pump, I get engorged.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! 

So what I'm gathering is this isn't something I can just make happen on and off. Is it not possible to sort of train her in and out of some very light lactation? Is it pretty much on or off, with no real grey areas?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

seattle_stranger said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> So what I'm gathering is this isn't something I can just make happen on and off. Is it not possible to sort of train her in and out of some very light lactation? Is it pretty much on or off, with no real grey areas?


Adoptive mothers produce breast milk, so your wife can, too. 

It's going to be up to you to do what is needed to stimulate lactation. Just like with babies, the more you suck, the more milk there will be.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

thefam said:


> Early on I took Fenugreek to increase flow. Had to eventually stop it because the flow was too much. Had easy expression since then. Now I'm kind of wondering how to slow it down, since I started expressing for her eliminated feedings. Now, if she misses a nursing and I don't pump, I get engorged.


I always nursed on demand, so the supply regulated itself. That said, with the last few babies I got plugged ducts and mastitis more often. A heating pad when I was engorged was helpful.

Have you looked online for answers to this, tfam? The La Leche League website would surely be a good resource.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I had mastitis with the youngest. Felt utterly absurd dipping my boob into a bowl of warm water.

Op, lactation is not a start stop thing, once the body produces milk if the milk isn't expressed regularly, as in several times a day, the body stops producing milk. So you're either in or out.


----------



## OnAnIsland (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck, Seattle.

I, like many others, am on this board due to a painful lack of intimacy in my marriage. While I do believe in modesty and traditional decorum regarding public talk and display of one's sexuality... I also believe in consenting adults doing whatever the hell turns them on behind closed doors. Do not worry about being 'weird' or whether others would enjoy or understand your marriage's particular sex activities. Go have fun with your wife.

Many years ago as a single man, I dated a woman was into induced lactation. She had been doing this for some time before we met so I can't help you on the science of getting started. The art of doing it, however, is very pleasurable and very intimate. If your wife enjoys this experience, you will too. Just remember that this is something she has agreed to try that affects her body. As such, she needs to be allowed and encouraged to set the pace and tone of this experience. Don't ruin it by over-objectifying her or pushing her. Be very grateful that you are married to a woman who wants to explore and find ways to have an interesting and fun sex life together. Peruse the board and I'm sure you'll see how valuable that is.

Me, I'll just be reminded now of yet another old flame and all the fun life used to be.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the input. I assure all of you, I definitely don't feel weird or out of place, especially with my woman behind closed doors. I guess it was a poor attempt at humor.. I also assure absolutely nothing is ever pushed onto her, she's extremely exploitative just like me and I know she's excited and comfortable trying to new things. She's shy, so she doesn't often bring up things she wants to try, but I'm always encouraging her to, and I know for a fact there's a thing or two she's trying to bring herself to asking me for....it's adorable. She absolutely loves it when I suggest things, trust me, I know when she's just agreeing to something and when she actually is into it.

So last night, as we were cooking dinner and teasing each other, we talked about a few sexual topics including lactation (which we have already discussed and "attempted" a few times already) and she agrees it's a major turn on and makes her feel feminine and connected. We talked about oxytocin and such, and what actually causes a woman's body to do these things, and how the state of mind is one of the most important things. She even brought up how some women want to be pregnant SO BAD and constantly think about it, to the point where they can actually start showing symptoms of pregnancy, so she understands the concept. I explained to her how it's not something that can just be triggered every now and then, and also how it triggers bodily changes and she seemed to already know that (as if she read a little bit too ). She's got an extremely maternal personality and is super excited to start a family with me and loves thinking and talking to me about the whole process, being pregnant, breastfeeding, watch me interact with our children, etc.. She gets very turned on talking about that kind of stuff, and man, so do I!!!! To answer the question "so then what are you waiting for?", I'm 28 and she's 25, we'd rather live out our 20's first. I think 33 and 30 are perfect ages to start thinking about that, for us anyway. If it happens, it happens though.

So fast forward to after dinner, and we're naked in bed together, continuing our talks, all the while stimulating her nipples. I then started gently sucking and massaging, which she normally enjoys, but I did it consistently, for a very, very long time. I told her to "imagine what it would feel like if milk was flowing through you" and it wasn't long after that she started really acting up, I could tell this was resulting in immense pleasure for her. She kept telling me that this is making her feel good in ways she never has. I also told her that this is more comforting to me than I thought it would be and made her feel like she was delivering complete euphoria and maternal contentedness to me, and without going into boundary-pushing details, I could tell she was very, very close to orgasm with nearly no stimulating down below happening whatsoever. She was experiencing an increased oxytocin release in addition to the usual sexual sensations, I'm pretty certain about it. Her resulting orgasm once penetration occurred was potentially her deepest (not most intense, her _deepest_) that I've ever given her, she full on cried. As for me, well you can bet I had something special flowing to, again I'll spare the details. 

So, in conclusion, I think I might have to wait until she's pregnant to dive into the whole lactation thing, however I think we both have discovered the intimacy of "nursing". At this point, knowing what I now know about lactation, it might NOT be something we want to get her body into right now. I will say, though, that there was a very special euphoric response for me that occurred after suckling on her for a while, I felt this IMMENSE sense of comfort and well-being, extremely warm and maternal all the while never feeling any sort of "mom" awkwardness or shift in roles.

Can't wait to do it again. :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

There are plenty of women who can orgasm through nipple play alone. I used to be one of them regularly. Now it's a rarity. Nerve damage..

So have at it!


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> There are plenty of women who can orgasm through nipple play alone. I used to be one of them regularly. Now it's a rarity. Nerve damage..
> 
> So have at it!


Well that's good to know!! Have you ever experienced lactation as a result?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Re: Erotic Lactation*



badsanta said:


> If this was an easy thing to do, I'm sure there would be a weight loss craze based on this topic as a breastfeeding woman can burn about 5000 calories a day.
> 
> Having said that, be careful what you wish for as a lactating woman is basically a human milk machine (my wife's words not mine), and unless she gives milk every few hours nonstop she is going to be in severe pain.


Gawd I don't miss the torpedo bo0b$ from breastfeeding my kids.

Human milk machine actually had me laughing out loud while nodding my head with a hell yes. Perfect descriptive.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

I love very much sucking the boobs... But drinking the milk... Not sure I could do that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

seattle_stranger said:


> Well that's good to know!! Have you ever experienced lactation as a result?


I take it you haven't done any actual reading on forcing lactation? 

The body doesn't produce milk that easily. It could take several days of "nursing" before milk begins production. That's several days of nursing several times a day for 5-7 minutes per side.

Sheeshe dude! If you want this you really should learn about it!

http://cherylsbreasttalk.myfastforum.org/HOW_TO_INDUCE_LACTATION_INFO__about627.html


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

So basically if you suck them for a while, the milk will come?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No. Read the link.

Why does this thread feel so creepy?


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

my wife is on antidepressants and she gets galactorrhea (which is the medical term)...

I do find it quite erotic, when I do get to play with her breasts, which is not very often... 

Causes here...

Galactorrhea Causes - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I take it you haven't done any actual reading on forcing lactation?
> 
> The body doesn't produce milk that easily. It could take several days of "nursing" before milk begins production. That's several days of nursing several times a day for 5-7 minutes per side.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!! 

You're mistaken. I'm interested in the topic, didn't say I particularly wanted it, I've read more than I should have already, and just said that I've come to the conclusion that it's not feasible. Asking questions is innocent, that's what the forum is here for, no? 

I've gotten my answers, thanks all.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> No. Read the link.
> 
> *Why does this thread feel so creepy?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It is a bit creepy. But I must say that I have immensely enjoyed the baby nursing phase in more ways than one. I prefer to call it kinky rather than creepy.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Not read this site yet?

Welcome to the Land of Milk and Honey


Erotic lactation has a long history, modern proponents, etc.

When a new mother is heavily lactating, and uncomfortable, her husband can easily provide some relief services (much more efficient and comfortable than expressing) - and has the side benefits of bonding and eroticism.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

seattle_stranger said:


> So, in conclusion, I think I might have to wait until she's pregnant to dive into the whole lactation thing, however I think we both have discovered the intimacy of "nursing". At this point, knowing what I now know about lactation, it might NOT be something we want to get her body into right now. I will say, though, that there was a very special euphoric response for me that occurred after suckling on her for a while, I felt this IMMENSE sense of comfort and well-being, extremely warm and maternal all the while never feeling any sort of "mom" awkwardness or shift in roles.
> 
> Can't wait to do it again. :smthumbup:


My XH and I did "dry" nursing as well. The intimacy and bonding is amazing, I never had anything like it. I didnt want to go as far as actually lactating and having to deal with all that mess and trouble, but the act of nursing was amazing, very comforting and arousing at the same time. It isnt something that I discuss with anyone IRL, because its just that intimate, and many would find it....odd. I highly recommend it though for couples who are looking to boost their intimacy. And the Milk and Honey website I found really helpful.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

thefam said:


> Early on I took Fenugreek to increase flow. Had to eventually stop it because the flow was too much. Had easy expression since then. Now I'm kind of wondering how to slow it down, since I started expressing for her eliminated feedings. Now, if she misses a nursing and I don't pump, I get engorged.


Wow, your body seems to respond well to the pump, as mine never did. I had an oversupply to begin with, but always nursed on demand, so it quickly regulated itself. I could only pump what he would normally eat at a missed feeding, so it was about 4 ounces or so. 

Milk production is all about supply and demand. If the someone nurses often, then the woman's body produces more milk to keep up with that demand. If the person nurses less often, then the milk production goes down. My son is almost 18 months old and only nurses maybe twice a day, so I really don't produce much anymore. I find it to be kind of kinky to have nursing involved in sex, but that might also be because I get so annoyed with those who make nursing sexual and tell me to cover up when nursing my son in public.


----------

